# Hilfe für guten Zweck



## AlphaBlondy (9. Apr 2018)

Als erstes mal einen schönen Gruß an die Forum-Gemeinde hier! Gleich vorweg-ich habe die Suche genutzt, aber nichts gefunden bzw. ist das Thema für mich als Laie ein Buch mit fremden Seiten!

Ich bin Übungsleiter in einem kleinen Tennisverein und aufgrund mehrerer Anfragen möchten wir künftig Trainings für Kinder anbieten (ehrenamtlich). Geplant ist eine ganz simple Homepage (Baukastensystem) auf Builderall (das sollte ich noch hinbekommen!). Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte auf dieser Website ein Popup-Fenster haben, welches die eigentliche Webseite verdeckt. Das Popup soll 5 Punkte enthalten (Hinweis wegen Cookies, ich akzeptiere-ich akzeptiere nicht, agb's, impressum).

Der Inhalt (Kondent???) der Webseite soll erst bzw. nur zu sehen sein, wenn auf "ich akzeptiere" gedrückt wird! auch beim scrollen soll der Webseiteninhalt nicht zu sehen sein und das Popup soll auch nicht mittels "x" schließbar sein. Das ganze auch für mobile Geräte (Tablets,Smartphones).

Ich würde es toll finden wenn "uns" jemand dabei helfen könnte, da wir auch kein Budget dafür haben und ich das ebenfalls in meiner Freizeit mache.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal im Voraus und hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung.

SG AB


----------



## Flown (9. Apr 2018)

Hallo erstmal,

das ist ja eine tolle Sache, die du da vorhast. Nur muss ich dich in einer Kleinigkeit enttäuschen: Wir sind hier ein Java und kein JavaScript Forum. Java hat nur indirekt mit Webseiten zu tun.

Ich habe dich mal in ein anderes Unterforum verschoben, da dir vielleicht der Eine oder Andere doch helfen kann und will.


----------



## AlphaBlondy (10. Apr 2018)

Hallo Flown!

Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung und Deine Hilfe.

SG AB


----------



## AlphaBlondy (12. Apr 2018)

Aktualisierung! Ich habe das Pop up soweit mit den verfügbaren Boardmitteln hingebracht. Das Einzige was ich nicht geschafft habe ist das Pop up zu fixieren bzw. das "x" (zum schließen) wegzumachen.

Das Pop up soll nur "verschwinden" wenn der Button "Ich akzeptiere" angeklickt wird!

Könnte mir da jemand bitte helfen.

Vielen Dank.

AB


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Apr 2018)

Moin,
welchen Datentyp hat Dein PopUp ??

Du kannst für die meisten Objekte (jFrame, jDialog) das 'X' deaktivieren:

```
this.setDefaultCloseOperation( WindowConstants.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE );
```

Ganz entfernen geht IMHO nicht!

VG Klaus


----------



## Robat (13. Apr 2018)

@VfL_Freak 
Hier gehts afaik um JavaScript , nicht um Java


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Apr 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Hier gehts afaik um JavaScript , nicht um Java


oops, stimmt!
War noch zu früh für mich - sorry


----------

